# Old Shouts



## Fault (Sep 2, 2009)

I've tried everything I can think to figure it out, but can't manage to. How does one see shouts that have scrolled off of one's user page and apparently off of the Control Panel's Page Shouts section? Are they just gone forever, or is there another way to see them? Preferably without deleting old shouts, but if that's the only way...


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2009)

Far as anyone knows they're still in the system, but they are not paginated and therefore you can't 'scroll' down to see them.  So if you remove a shout and reload the page, you should see the next older one pop into view.


----------



## Gab (Sep 2, 2009)

Drat. Do you think they'll make a way to go through pages of old shouts? I seem to have gotten 65 in the last day from the banner, but can only read about 20 of them through the control panel.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 2, 2009)

I've pulled your shouts directly from the database.

They are located at http://tsawolf.furaffinity.net/shouts.csv

Hope this helps! Sorry it... looks terrible. Damn spacing.


----------



## Gab (Sep 2, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> I've pulled your shouts directly from the database.
> 
> They are located at http://tsawolf.furaffinity.net/shouts.csv
> 
> Hope this helps! Sorry it... looks terrible. Damn spacing.



Wow, thank you so much!!!!  This is fantastic!


----------



## Aurali (Sep 2, 2009)

Gab said:


> Drat. Do you think they'll make a way to go through pages of old shouts? I seem to have gotten 65 in the last day from the banner, but can only read about 20 of them through the control panel.



wow, I was wondering who did the new banner. No wonder you got so many shouts though XD


----------



## FenixFox (Sep 12, 2009)

Is there a common courtesy about deleting one's old shouts, or is it free game?


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 22, 2009)

Um I think that just a certain number shows on a page and then they stop showing on the page. You can delete them all or certain ones in your control panel,that's all you can do.=/



FenixFox said:


> Is there a common courtesy about deleting one's old shouts, or is it free game?


You do what you wish to do,if you want to keep every single one,go ahead. You can clear out all of them or some of them everyone in awhile,it's up to you. You have your own policies on what you wish to do with your shouts.


----------

